# The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das sind die Zwerge rund um Yarpen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das sind die Zwerge rund um Yarpen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Nebulus07 (24. Dezember 2021)

Die Staffel 2 war viel zu kurz... Das wird sich auch nicht nachträglich ändern, indem jetzt jeder Stein/Kobold/Elf/Mensch der in der Serie vorkommt, ein eingenes "vorstellungs Video" bekommt.


----------

